# Colnago CLX



## g8keyper (Jun 30, 2008)

Hello to all,

I've been riding bikes the past few days at LBS. I ordered a Cannondale yesterday then when I went in today the owner wanted me to ride a Colnago CLX that arrived today.

I liked it better; felt more stable and like it held a line better.

My issue is that I am a newbie (riding an old oversized bike one month) and I am not sure I need this much bike.

Has anyone purchased the CLX as your first bike? 

What are the general impressions and will it be changing anytime soon?

Also, I am 194 pounds solid so I am not losing weight; will this bike support me? I'm afraid the carbon seat post might break because another rider was telling me his did. (Bontrager - heavier guy)

I really like the bike; just afraid it would be too much for me. On the other hand if it last me 10 years that would be great.

Thank You all in advance.


----------



## Cyclingisalive (Jun 22, 2008)

Your CLX will last you 20 yars if you take care of if. The crcked seat post...only on cheaper products - that is one of the reasons why Colnago has a higher price - choice of better raw materials. I amd riding a CLX - it is an impressive bike, espicially the CLX Centaur in white....have fun!


----------



## bertoni (Jan 10, 2008)

go for it-you will only regret not buying the bike you really wanted.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

I test rode a CLX, liked it. Unfortunately is was too small (on sale)..nothing wrong with them, if you like it after a test ride, go for it....


----------



## tschramm (May 13, 2007)

*Clx*

I bought my CLX chorus in early spring. It was my second bike after getting a cheap one the year before. I love mine, and probably appreciate it more since I did have a cheap one first.
The real question is how serious are you about cycling? :idea: If this is your sport/hobbie then by all means look at a CLX centaur. It will be a fabulous bike and will give you an amazing amount of performance for the cost. Colnago is an established company with a track record of quality products.
I still love just looking at the thing when I am not actually riding. :8: And I love it even more when riding it! :cornut:


----------



## g8keyper (Jun 30, 2008)

tschramm said:


> I bought my CLX chorus in early spring. It was my second bike after getting a cheap one the year before. I love mine, and probably appreciate it more since I did have a cheap one first.
> The real question is how serious are you about cycling? :idea: If this is your sport/hobbie then by all means look at a CLX centaur. It will be a fabulous bike and will give you an amazing amount of performance for the cost. Colnago is an established company with a track record of quality products.
> I still love just looking at the thing when I am not actually riding. :8: And I love it even more when riding it! :cornut:



I've only been in it a few weeks because I've primarily been a serious runner. I never imagined I would like biking, but have really become addicted. I find myself looking at my running shoes and my bike then thinking I'd rather bike today. I was running everyday about 13-20 miles on average, but in the past 13 days since buying my first cheap / used bike; haven't been running again .. hmmm :idea: 

So, yes I am serious about biking. 

Everyone keeps mentioning the CLX "CENTAUR", but I haven't seen anything with that name on Colnago's website. How do you know if its a "Centaur" and what is the difference between it and a normal CLX?


----------



## tschramm (May 13, 2007)

g8keyper said:


> Everyone keeps mentioning the CLX "CENTAUR", but I haven't seen anything with that name on Colnago's website. How do you know if its a "Centaur" and what is the difference between it and a normal CLX?



Centaur is the name of the Campagnolo group (drivetrain and brakes) that is a standard option paired with the CLX frame. The next level up is Chorus (which I have). The other major Group vendors are Shimano and Sram. I have used the Shimano Ultegra group and I like it, but I really like the Campagnolo Chorus, which is about the equivalent in price. I have only used Sram for my mountain bikes. I have the Campagnolo Zonda wheelset and I like them very much also.

You can do some research online for magazine articles concerning the Centaur group. I think that Bicycling magazine did a review in the last 12 months and they really liked it.


----------



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

has the clx been discontinued? actually have all the taiwan bikes been taken out from the lineup?


----------



## bertoni (Jan 10, 2008)

Read the article in the September/October issue of Road Bike Action Magazine on a Centaur equipped CLX. The bottom line-they loved the bike. I have Campagnolo Record components and am very satisfied. Yhe Centaur Gruppo might weigh a little more, but is a quality component group as well. Go to Competitive Cyclist for the writeup and comparative prices for the bike in campy, Shimano, and Sram buildouts.


----------



## g8keyper (Jun 30, 2008)

I ORDERED MY 2008 COLNAGO CLX TODAY!!!! It will arrive next week and I hope to ride it for years and years to come. I did find them online at Peloton-Cycles.com for 2999.00, but the bottom line is that I want to support my LBS because he has been so awesome to me. He did a really detailed measuring to know exactly what I needed in terms of size and said he will swap saddles / bars / stems until I am perfectly happy with the fit of the bike. 

Oh yeah it's the Black with Red paint scheme and has the new Ultegra SL components. I told him I would rather have the Campagnolo group, but his Colnago representative on the speaker phone said they didn't have anymore Campagnolo so I said ok Ultegra SL is good for me.

I'm as excited as a kid at Christmas!!!!!!    

EDIT: The bikes at Peloton-Cycles.com are a good deal if you don't mind having a 2006 model. I was told they bought too many in 2006 and are desperate to unload them now.


----------



## tschramm (May 13, 2007)

g8keyper said:


> I ORDERED MY 2008 COLNAGO CLX TODAY!!!! It will arrive next week and I hope to ride it for years and years to come.
> I'm as excited as a kid at Christmas!!!!!!


Excellent! :thumbsup: I know that feeling of anticipation! I have the black and red paint job also, and it looks awesome. I hope that you enjoy yours as much as I enjoy mine.


----------



## g8keyper (Jun 30, 2008)

Well the weeks have come and gone it's taking forever (seems like forever) to get the bike here. I also ordered a set of Fulcrum Race 1 wheels with Continental 4000 tires. Post pics as soon as she arrives.


----------



## g8keyper (Jun 30, 2008)

Update: They called factory and were told it should arrive next week ... the agony!! LOL 
Taking forever but the factory guy said "The bike, she will be worth wait no worry" haha


----------



## g8keyper (Jun 30, 2008)

*Update: CLX still a no show ahhhhhh gona miss hotter-n-hell*

Well, I visit my LBS daily in hopes of seeing a smile and the arrival of a new CLX, but as of today she's still not arrived. I've been putting more cash together as we go along these four weeks (so far) and today I said screw it!!! I called him and asked him to check with the distributor and if it's still not shipped; move me from the Ultegra SL to the Campy Chorus or Centaur. It's likely to come with the Campy Zonda wheels which I might just opt to keep instead of going to the Fulcrum Race 1 wheels. 

I guess orders for the CLX can take some time from what I am told; bit of a disappointment, but I hope it makes the arrival more exciting. I am also glad this has given me time to put a bit more cash together and move to the Campy Components since that was what I really wanted anyway. 

If Centaur I am getting the 2009 which shares internals with both the Chorus and Record; making it capable of "dumping" gears and parts availability more common. I confirmed this with Campy via phone call today so I am happier at this point. If Chorus then I may go 2008 for the discount or 2009 for 11 speed; also confirmed via phone call with Campy today.

Going to miss Hotter-n-Hell and that is a big disappointment; maybe next year.

:thumbsup:


----------



## g8keyper (Jun 30, 2008)

Another update:

Well the bike is supposed to arrive this week; keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## tschramm (May 13, 2007)

g8keyper said:


> Another update:
> 
> Well the bike is supposed to arrive this week; keeping my fingers crossed.


Hang in there big guy. This is the worst part of buying a high end bike. I hated this part also.
I look forward to seeing picks of the bike. Did you decide yet to upgrade to Campy?


----------



## bertoni (Jan 10, 2008)

g8keyper,

Got your bike yet? Give us a review when you can.


----------



## g8keyper (Jun 30, 2008)

*You All Are Going To Like This ; )*

Hey Bertoni !!

Well, I have some bad news and some good news. 

Bad news first.
The CLX never made it for reasons unknown to me. I believe there have been issues with the distributor or the factory, but it has been almost 3 months. 

Good news.
The Colnago rep was here this past Thursday and my LBS spoke to him about my situation in waiting so long. So, all I know at this point is that my LBS is working it out (Out of his pocket) and I have been moved / upgraded to a CX-1 at no additional cost. I didn't ask for anyone to do this and didn't expect it; just expected to get my bike, but I'll am graciously accepting the upgrade!! LOL!!!  

I can honestly say I am very glad that I worked with a LBS at this point. He has been there for me and this has been a long time waiting for a Colnago. He has watched my back and I am absolutely trilled with the outcome. 

He also gave me a loaner until the new bike arrives. A real stand up shop! I'll do all my business with them even if I move away from the area.

NEW PROBLEM:
I have been riding 5 months so I am a newbie. How do you all suppose I reply when people start telling me I am riding a bike that obviously is way more than I am capable of pushing the limits of ?? 

I have promised my LBS that I wouldn't sell it as it's good word of mouth and he wants the CX-1 seen by clients as well when I ride with them. Makes sense. I am just thinking oh hell I am going to become that guy everyone talks about with the top end race bike that just started riding. LOL ... one of my buddies said screw it they will just speak out of jealousy anyway so I am taking that advice for now.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Who cares what other people think. There are some days where I have the legs to justify my Cristallo, and there are days when I don't. Then I go out on a $650 Arte frame and place pretty high in races. I could care less what people say. The same will be the case with the C50 I'm getting. You shouldn't care either. There are pictures floating around of Patrick Dempsey on a nice Cervelo. Do you think he is Jans Voight? I seriously doubt it. Do you think he care? He probably doesn't.

Think of it this way. You don't have to worry about upgrading should you actually get pro power legs. LOL

By the way, I am glad to hear that you are getting the CX-1 as an upgrade, but I will believe it when I finally see it. Let us know how it goes, and I will be pulling for you.

Right now, I have a guy trying to see if he can get me a C50 in ST01 since the factory has switched over to the 2009 paint schemes. I hope he can pull through for me.

By the way, on my first Colnago frame, the Cristallo, I had to wait 2 1/2 months for it, but when I placed the order the retailer told me that I wasn't allowed to bug him about it for 2 months because that was the usual lead time, so I kind of knew what to expect. I would guess the same thing applies now.


----------



## Richieg (Sep 16, 2006)

g8keyper said:


> Hey Bertoni !!
> 
> Well, I have some bad news and some good news.
> 
> ...


Your a lucky man if they really upgrade you to a CX1. The US importer isn't known for taking care of anything, much less doing somthing this nice. I hope they really come through for you. 

I wouldn't care what other people think. Very few can "push the limits" of modern day bike frames. I love reading post by the guy who claims "the Prince isn't stiff enough for me" LOL... These guys have more ego than ability...


----------



## g8keyper (Jun 30, 2008)

I'll keep my fingers crossed and let you all know as soon as I hear something or better yet post pictures when something arrives. I've owned my own business and understand sometimes people don't want to do something like this so if it happens I think a nice Dinner / Something will be delivered to LBS from me just to say thanks.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Richieg,

Some people can actually flex these modern frames because of their size. Some people riding these bikes are 250 pounds and put out a ton of wattage just pedaling around. Me, at 150 lbs, I honestly can say that I have never noticed any flex in any of my bikes, whether they are steel, aluminum, or carbon fiber, and whether or not they are brand new or 20 years old.

I'll agree that most people riding bikes out there cannot push the limits of the bike they are on. Me included, but I probably get pretty close while descending.


----------



## tjcoogan (Mar 4, 2008)

You won't be disappointed with the CLX if it shows up, I got one recently as a training bike and it is a very nice ride. I'm sure if they supply you with a CX-1 it will have been worth the wait either way. 



By tjcoogan


----------



## bertoni (Jan 10, 2008)

That is a significant upgrade! You should read the latest review on the CX-1 by Eric H in this board. Hope it gets to you soon, and congratulations!


----------



## g8keyper (Jun 30, 2008)

*Believe me; I know and YES I am excited !!*



bertoni said:


> That is a significant upgrade! You should read the latest review on the CX-1 by Eric H in this board. Hope it gets to you soon, and congratulations!


Hey Bertoni,

I know it's a very cool upgrade and I am super excited and so not worthy, but I'll take it. At the same time I am just holding my excitement back in case it doesn't happen although I have been told at this point it is going to happen for me. I am about to come out of my skin, but I know it will be a while before arriving as well.  Trying to be cool and chill out so I don't hyperventilate!!


----------



## bertoni (Jan 10, 2008)

We will all cross our fingers for you, and it will be worth the wait. Do you know what the build specs will be? Wheel selection could be critical with that frame because of its inherent stiffness.


----------



## g8keyper (Jun 30, 2008)

I hadn't thought about wheels for the CX-1, but had ordered the Fulcrum Race 1 set for the CLX. Do you all think that will be too stiff for the CX-1????

The bike is coming with Campy Chorus 11 and Eastons EA90 SL


----------



## bertoni (Jan 10, 2008)

I have heard only good things about them, being manufactured by Campy is a big plus.


----------



## tschramm (May 13, 2007)

g8keyper said:


> I hadn't thought about wheels for the CX-1, but had ordered the Fulcrum Race 1 set for the CLX. Do you all think that will be too stiff for the CX-1????
> 
> The bike is coming with Campy Chorus 11 and Eastons EA90 SL


I have heard good things about Fulcrum from a ride standpoint, but I have heard that their customer service has been spotty.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Why not go with a set of Campy Eurus or Campy Shamal wheels on that build. My Eurus wheels are stiff, but they aren't anywhere as brutal as my Zipp wheels when it comes to comfort. Plus, you might as well stay with the Campy theme. LOL


----------



## g8keyper (Jun 30, 2008)

I would switch to keep the theme of all campy, but honestly the Fulcrums have already arrived and switching now that the LBS has them in stock wouldn't be the right thing to do. They are expensive and I don't want to put things in his inventory that I ordered then had a change of heart about. NO big deal I really like the look of the flat blades on the Fulcrum Race 1 too.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Yeah, if your LBS already got the wheels for you, and he is working out this sweet deal for you, I wouldn't change them either. Ride them for a while, see how you like them, and then make a decision.

Now you know better. Next time, consult with us beforehand. LOL


----------



## g8keyper (Jun 30, 2008)

Well the Fulcrums were initially thought of for the Ultegra CLX but now that I've been surprised with the CX-1 Campy Chorus I do wish I could swap for Campy wheels. Geez, I'm too new to be an "Italian snob" but it maybe happening to me!! How does one know?!? LOL


----------



## bertoni (Jan 10, 2008)

Give the Fulcrums a try and get a second set of hoops for training later. I also like the Eurus wheelsets, which can be found used for about half of what they cost new, and are nearly indestructible.


----------

